# Recalls for 2018 Atlas



## Yellokilo (Jun 29, 2015)

1. Fuel Tank:

http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur...=9999&ft&ls=0&sy=0&rn=2018227&cf=SearchResult

2. BRAKES:


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like more fun for VW. I would bet the US mkt will be affected .All these parts come from the same sources.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Waiting for an Atlas SEL to be delivered and the dealer indicated that even when it shows up, I won’t be able to test drive due to a STP (he wasn’t sure what the STP was for, but this might answer this question) so I would say this is definitely affecting US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

Of all the cars on our lot, maybe 6 were affected, it is affecting the US, but not every car.


----------



## Yellokilo (Jun 29, 2015)

I waited 3 months to order the vehicle to my specs (Execline with Captain seats and black wheels.)
Once it arrived, dealer checked the VIN and it turns out it is affected by both of those recalls. 
So it is sitting there pretty at the dealership gathering dust and collecting scratches from tire kickers.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yellokilo said:


> ....So it is sitting there pretty at the dealership gathering dust and collecting scratches from tire kickers.


So why have you not ask for it to be protected?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/
if my vin doesn't show up as having any recalls at this link, am I safe from these recalls and others, or can this link/app not be trusted?

thx


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/
> if my vin doesn't show up as having any recalls at this link, am I safe from these recalls and others, or can this link/app not be trusted?
> 
> thx


If your vehicle is involved, you will get a letter from VW in the mail.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

RyanA3 said:


> http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/
> if my vin doesn't show up as having any recalls at this link, am I safe from these recalls and others, or can this link/app not be trusted?
> 
> thx


That link will work for the US but would anybody know where to check in Canada? I ordered a excline with cap chairs here in the GTA in Ontario and it was held at the factory for the front grill issue - now apparently it will arrive mid to end June - wonder how the recalls are affecting the car...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

I just checked the link for any recalls for my Atlas V6 FWD SE/tech pkg and it came back with no recalls... Mine was built in late December of 2017... However, I'm wondering about any TSB's that may affect my vehicle... A few years ago I found a website that showed the TSB's for my Ford Flex... I am wondering if anyone here has found a website that lists the VW Atlas TSB's... It would be nice to know about them when I take my Atlas in for service soon... If there is such a website, can someone post the link...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jingranbury said:


> ....am wondering if anyone here has found a website that lists the VW Atlas TSB's... It would be nice to know about them when I take my Atlas in for service soon... If there is such a website, can someone post the link...


Why not use the one form the VWoA website?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jingranbury said:


> I just checked the link for any recalls for my Atlas V6 FWD SE/tech pkg and it came back with no recalls... Mine was built in late December of 2017... However, I'm wondering about any TSB's that may affect my vehicle... A few years ago I found a website that showed the TSB's for my Ford Flex... I am wondering if anyone here has found a website that lists the VW Atlas TSB's... It would be nice to know about them when I take my Atlas in for service soon... If there is such a website, can someone post the link...


The thing about TSBs is...just b/c a TSB is out doesn't mean that there is anything that is necessary to be completed unless you are having the specified problem the TSB was created for. Yes, I agree, always nice to know so that when you hear that rattle that is driving you nuts, you know a TSB exists so you can mention it to the dealer.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

sel premium purchased a couple weeks ago
haven't checked the build date

called the number and checked the online site
no recalls for me, she double checked it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Also, "recall" is different than "service campaign" which is what most of the ones out for the Atlas are - recalls are for safety-related issues.


----------



## Yellokilo (Jun 29, 2015)

chjud said:


> That link will work for the US but would anybody know where to check in Canada? I ordered a excline with cap chairs here in the GTA in Ontario and it was held at the factory for the front grill issue - now apparently it will arrive mid to end June - wonder how the recalls are affecting the car...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why wait until June?
There is a black Execline with captain chairs and black wheels available in Orleans, ON.
I decided today to not take possession of it.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

Yellokilo said:


> Why wait until June?
> There is a black Execline with captain chairs and black wheels available in Orleans, ON.
> I decided today to not take possession of it.


Thank you - am waiting for a grey one with beige interior. 
Why did you decide not taking it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellokilo (Jun 29, 2015)

No news from VW about the recall. 

The vehicle is just sitting at the dealership collecting dust after a 3 month wait. The waiting period resulted in an increase of 1800$ to my lease payments during a 36 month period because of residual change from VW. Residual will change once again on July 7th. No guarantee on rate again. 

I am done with this vehicle. I will not play VW’s game.


----------



## finley1 (Apr 27, 2018)

I am supposed to pick up my Atlas ordered in January later this month but I have been told that the VIN has been flagged in this stop sale. Does anyone have any information on ETA for a fix? When I was at the dealership yesterday they didn’t seem to know much about the stop sale


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got the phone call about the brakes. Started a new thread as well.


----------

